# Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?



## Annett (2. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Fotobegeisterte.

Ich bin am Überlegen, mir eine analoge Spiegelreflexkamera zu zulegen. 
Sollte natürlich preislich ein ganzen Stück unterhalb der DSLR liegen, aber auch etwas taugen.

Warum analog? Ich möchte mir gern ein paar Fotos als Poster vergrößern lassen und wenn ich sehe, welche Qualität selbst meine alte billige Filmknipse damals geliefert hat, dann ärgere ich mich einfach über die Abzüge der FZ-50. 

DSLR ist leider in naher Zukunft erstmal keine Option. 

Habt Ihr Vorschläge/Hinweise diesbezüglich?


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

moin

ich hab bei 123 schon  mal ein Mörderteil mit 1/4000 und Serienbildfunktion 8/sec

für  100 € gekauft  .

selbst die Semi Profigeräte sind schon richtig günstig 

nur die Objektive .......da musst Du schaun

mfG


aber mittlerweile verstauben sie alle


----------



## Eugen (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

moin Annett

ich habe daheim ne Minolta rumliegen. 
Mit Tele,Weitwinkel und div. Aufsätzen.
Soll ich sie mal rauskramen und guggen  ?


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

Hallo Ihr zwei.

@karsten
Eben weil die preislich absolut interessant sind... Ich möchte ja keine x tausend Bilder damit machen, wie mit der digitalen. Aber ab und an mal ein besonders schönes Motiv in 2-3 vers. "Kompositionen" dürfte finanziell locker drin sein. 


@Eugen
Könntest Du mal nach den einzelnen Daten oder wenigstens Modellnamen und Objektivdaten schauen? Wäre wirklich toll. Vielleicht wird man sich ja einig. 
Ein Kumpel hat seine SLR erst vor wenigen Wochen in der Bucht vertickt. Keine 70 Euro hat sie gebracht, aber zu der Zeit war es nur so ein Gedanke von mir....


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

Hallo Annett,

 wir haben selbst mit unserer FZ-30 (um Klassen schlechter als die FZ-50) bis zu 30 x 40 cm Poster machen können
und  hast Du Dir mal überlegt, wie Du entscheiden willst, ob es ein posterfähiges oder ein gerade noch gut oder ein Mülleimer-Bild werden soll 
Nach ca. 20000 Auslösungen in 2 1/2  Jahren habe ich immer noch einen Ausschuss von vll. 10%. Zugegebener Masen stieg auch der Anspruch 
Vll solltest du eher mal eine Fehler-Analyse machen. Ich kenne Makro Aufnahmen mit der FZ-50 und einem Raynox, die einer DSLR nicht nachstehen. Aber die auch mit entsprechender EBV bearbeitet wurden.


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

Hi,

und ausserdem wirst Du immer das falsche Objektiv auf der richtigen Kamera haben - und das dann auch noch doppelt....(allein das Geschleppe - es sei denn, Du hast für Hotte einen Packsattel...)


----------



## Joachim (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

Hallo...

[ot]Ich möchte hier mal festhalten, das ich das zeugs nicht schleppen werden möchte. [/ot]

*duckundwech*


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

 aber dafür nimmt man doch die GG mit
Ich habe meinen Objektiv-Park auch erweitert mit dem Erfolg, dass ich eigentlich einen 2.Body bräuchte, um nicht immer wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

Ein 2. Body brauch natürlich auch noch das passende 16,5 KG Objektiv EF 1200mm 5.6 ... damit Dein GG auch ordentlich Mukkis bekommt bei der nächsten Bergtour


----------



## Joachim (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

@Conny
Ob ich vielleicht Rücken hab?! 



@all
Bei den Preisen für gebrauchte SLRs kann man so ein Wagnis doch auch mal eingehen und erste Versuche damit machen - der Finanzielle Verlust hält sich ja in überschaubaren Grenzen ...


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

 Joachim

Eines habe ich auch gelernt: man/frau muss die Fehler selber machen!
Hätte ich von Anfang an auf meinen GG gehört


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Analoge Spiegelreflexkamera?*

Servus Annett & Joachim

Eugens angebot hört sich sehr, sehr gut an 

Nur mal so Grundsätzlich laut gedacht:

Den Body, den kann man immer wechseln ..... die Objektive bleiben meist ....

Also wenn man sich für ein System entschieden hat, trennt man sich ungern vom System. Einen Systemwechsel wie ich durchgezogen habe (von Minolta/Sony zu Canon), kostet viel Herzblut ... 

Und ...

Wirklich teuer sind die Objektive .... ein Faß ohne Boden .... wenn man mal hinein kippt = man will sich verbessern, dann gehts meißt auch an die Geldbörse ... bei Canon die "L´s", bei Minolta/Sony die "Zeisse" ... nur bei Nikon weiß ich net wie die bezeichnet werden 

Finde Eure Entscheidung, eine "Analoge" nur zum austesten obs überhaupt Spaß macht, eine gute Entscheidung ... da ist nicht viel investiert, allerdings ist die Zeitnahe Bildverarbeitung halt, naja ... Ihr müßt den Film halt ausfotografieren ....

Und für Ausbelichtungen sind Fotos sehr gut geeignet .... nur welcher Fotoladen macht das heute noch  ... Können die das überhaupt noch ... haben die Trommelnegativscanner .. oder scannen die über herkömmliche Negativscanner, so wie ich einen zu Hause stehen habe ... ich habe keine Ahnung ....


----------

